# Venden el banco Wiesse.



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Altos ejecutivos de Banca Intesa, dueña del Banco Wiese Sudameris, llegarían a Lima en las próximas horas para poner punto final a la venta de la entidad bancaria.

Fuentes del sector financiero señalaron que los representantes de la empresa italiana se reunirán con quienes serían los nuevos dueños del tercer mayor banco del sistema financiero peruano: Los conglomerados Wong, Fernandini, Sandoval, Barrios, Navarro-Grau, entre otros. 

Este grupo de inversionistas tiene intereses en diferentes sectores económicos, como el comercial, el industrial, el minero y el de servicios portuarios y de logística. 


Los empresarios habrían llegado a un acuerdo con el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) para refinanciar la cancelación de más de US$300 millones que deberá hacer el fisco al dueño del Wiese Sudameris a mediados del 2006. 


El MEF habría dado su visto bueno a la operación teniendo en cuenta que implicará una inyección de capital en efectivo superior a los US$300 millones, así como el fomento de la competencia que se generará. 


Hasta hace unos días se especulaba que también estaban tras el Wiese, el Scotiabank de Canadá, además del Shangai Bank y el Interbank, Hasta marzo del 2005, el banco guardaba depósitos por S/.6.600 millones y había otorgado créditos por S/. 4.400 millones, según datos de la Superintendencia de Banca y Seguros. Las utilidades en el primer trimestre del año ascendieron a S/.7 millones.


Interesante, seran capitales nacionales los que asuman el control del banco.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Espero que sea un nuevo banco, no el Interbank. Necesitamos mas opciones.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, el otro dia lei en un diario que Banco Azteca pensaba entrar en el mercado peruano, Elektra es una empresa del grupo Azteca y ha tenido mucho exito.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que construyan torres!!! jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si la venden a Interbank no haran ninguna torre. Lo mismo paso con el Banco Santander Central Hispano, cuando lo compro el BCP...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ademas, el Banco Wiese ya tiene dos torres.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo hablaba del Banco Azteca...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si entra ojala y construyan una gran torre, ademas por lo visto las empresas mexicanas manejan buenos presupuestos..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De hecho! sería bravazo ver una noticia sobre la construcción de una nueva torre, ojalá y se haga realidad.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> Yo hablaba del Banco Azteca...


Me pareció haber leído que el Banco Azteca ya no quería entrar a Peru.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

KW said:


> Me pareció haber leído que el Banco Azteca ya no quería entrar a Peru.


too bad


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahora hay cuatro grupos interesados:

- Interbank (Perú)
- Grupo Enfoca (Perú)
- Scotiabank (Canadá)
- Shangai Bank (Reino Unido)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Banca Intesa y MEF evaluaron venta del Wiese Sudameris   










Empresarios peruanos tendrían la primera opción de ser accionistas. Scotiabank, dueño del Sudamericano, mantendría su interés por la entidad.

Los ejecutivos de Banca Intesa se reunieron la tarde de ayer con el ministro de Economía y Finanzas, Pedro Pablo Kuczynski, cita en la que también habría participado un grupo de empresarios peruanos interesados en adquirir un paquete mayoritario de las acciones de su filial, el Banco Wiese Sudameris.

Tras su arribo desde Milán, Italia, Giovanni Boccollini, Rosario Streano y Fabrizio Centrone, miembros del directorio del tercer mayor banco peruano, habrían evaluado la posibilidad de que los empresarios locales compren el 61% del accionariado, conservando Intesa el 37%. El resto pertenece a accionistas minoritarios.


La reunión con Kuczynski, según fuentes del sector, fue para tratar el pago del aval que el Perú deberá hacer en junio del 2006 al Banco Wiese por unos US$250 millones. El ministro habría manifestado su disposición a que se llegue a un acuerdo pero siempre y cuando los nuevos accionistas inyecten US$300 millones.


La operación, que podría concretarse en los próximos meses, no se enmarca en el molde de otras transacciones de Intesa en la región. Los italianos han vendido en Brasil y Argentina, conservando un porcentaje minoritario, pero asociados a un banco de primer nivel mundial.


En este caso, los inversionistas locales (los grupos Wong, Sandoval, Fernandini, Barrios, Navarro-Grau, entre otros) que en conjunto se convertirían en accionistas mayoritarios, no tienen mayor experiencia como banqueros, lo que dejaría a Intesa al mando de la entidad, al menos en el corto plazo.


El grupo, con sede en Milán, anunció cuando tomó control del Wiese Sudameris que su objetivo era reflotarlo y recuperar la inversión de más de US$1.000 millones, para luego, en el 2006, buscar un socio.


Se sabe que el banco canadiense Scotiabank, dueño del Sudamericano, también está interesado en adquirir el Wiese. Al ser una entidad de carácter global, se ajusta un poco más al perfil de socio que Banca Intesa buscaba para sus filiales en la región, pero al parecer, la oferta de los empresarios peruanos sería más atractiva, aunque nada está descartado. Las acciones del banco subieron ayer 5,16% .


Aumentan utilidades
El Wiese Sudameris anunció un importante crecimiento de sus utilidades en los primeros cuatro meses del año y, según sus ejecutivos, esa es la razón por la cual varias entidades evalúan la posibilidad de adquirirlo, aunque señalaron no tener noticias de que alguna operación esté en marcha.


Iván Rosas, gerente de Planeamiento y Control de la entidad, señaló que en los primeros cuatro meses del año la filial de la italiana Banca Intesa obtuvo utilidades por US$4,1 millones, 10 veces más que en el mismo período del 2004. 


"El banco no es el mismo (...), mes a mes viene recuperándose y cada vez es más atractivo para terceros", afirmó Rosas.


----------

